

How we accidentally built a social network by loving the pixel. - pxlpshr
http://gowalla.com/blog/2009/12/loving-the-pixel/

======
tdoggette
This sounds interesting. It's too bad that I don't want to spend 15 minutes on
it. Video takes ages compared to text, and you can't skim it, easily excerpt
it, or copy it.

